

Upgrading an Nginx executable on the fly - kaeso
http://nginx.org/en/docs/control.html#upgrade

======
nextw33k
I like the idea of 100% up time. It's an engineering problem that is hard and
people shy away from.

Updating the Linux kernel whilst its running has been in development for a
long time, however it really needs to also happen for the whole stack.

